# Old Movements New Cases?



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

When watch cases are melted down, for their gold or silver content, good movements end up like lonley hearts on auction sites "widowed movement seeks new home". Of course they are an invaluable source of spare parts but that only makes them all the more pityful.

I have noticed some enterprising persons/concerns, eminating from Kiev, offering these old movements, Omega, Hamilton, Hampden etc., nicely refurbished, re-cased and presented for what they are. I'm not sure if the sellers are doing the work or just acting as agents.

I think it's a wonderful use of redundant movements, far better than faking them. I'm very tempted to buy one and would be interested to hear if anyone has done so already and can tell me about the quality of workmanship and value for money. I have studied the feedback but just hoped for a forum view.

Here's an example...

http://www.ebay.co.u...=item2ecc87cfe3

Cheers

Worzel


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I've been saying this for some time and have "rescued" a few movements myself. Glad to see that they are being given "new homes"!

Mike


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Slightly thorny issue for me, yes if you have just a movement then make a case for it and have it fitted, but definatly not remove a good movement form a good case just to be re-housed in a wristwatch case :no:

Also worth noting a re-housed movement in a new case is not going to be worth as much as an original, some folks try to pass off certain watches as the real thing when it is not, a case in point is an IWC large portugueser wristwatch which were made in the 1940's with a pocket watch movement. Some folks today get an IWC pocket watch, then get a dial made and house it in a new case, then try to pass it off as an original and charge a high price as well, this is really out of order in my opinion.......


----------



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

I agree with you, I assume these are redundant movements (not forgetting the old saying ass out of u and me, with the emphasis on me).


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

I've rehomed a couple of movements and wear them quite happily. To my mind it's a crime to scrap a perfectly good movement cos the correct case wasn't available. Even bigger crime to melt down a gold case and bin the movement. If these dealers are doing a good job of rehousing more strength to their arm.

Kev


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

This idea is fine provided these dealers aren't outbidding us on the likes of the bay to obtain the movements and subsequently pushing up the prices on the old repairable tat.


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

So long as an old movement is in a case, any case really, it will be safe from steampunk jewelery 'artists'. That much is a good thing surely.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

i've looked at these type of things before, but two things put me off.

1, The size - 52mm without the crown! and about as thick as my wrist too

2, you still have a 'bitsa' watch (bitsa this, and bitsa that). I think it would be difficult to resell once I realised I couldn't wear it because it's so damn big!


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

scottswatches said:


> i've looked at these type of things before, but two things put me off.
> 
> 1, The size - 52mm without the crown! and about as thick as my wrist too
> 
> 2, you still have a 'bitsa' watch (bitsa this, and bitsa that). I think it would be difficult to resell once I realised I couldn't wear it because it's so damn big!


I agree with the above

The seller states " It would be a perfect bargain for those who appreciate the highest quality and antiquity.â€

If this is the case then why try to modernise it by putting it in a wristwatch case, why not put it back into a pocket watch case as they are making the case anyway?


----------



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

Timez Own said:


> scottswatches said:
> 
> 
> > i've looked at these type of things before, but two things put me off.
> ...


Thanks guys,

Scott, I'm pleased to hear you've looked at these type of things before - I'm hoping for advice on cost and quality.

Buying a watch is always an individual matter of taste - I'm used to Soviet pocketwatch movements in wristwatch cases so the style of the highlighted watch is of interest. I agree that fitting the movements into new pocketwatch cases would also be good, but again that's a matter of choice.

I have some redundant movements in a glass topped display case and I viewed the glass backed watch case as a neat, individual, portable and functional alternative.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

well the only advice I can give is that I decided not to buy one - a delicate non shockproof movement on something as mobile as a wrist is asking for trouble.


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

scottswatches said:


> well the only advice I can give is that I decided not to buy one - a delicate non shockproof movement on something as mobile as a wrist is asking for trouble.


Exactly what I was thinking, not for playing golf or tennis with!


----------



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

jnash said:


> scottswatches said:
> 
> 
> > well the only advice I can give is that I decided not to buy one - a delicate non shockproof movement on something as mobile as a wrist is asking for trouble.
> ...


Thanks guys,

At my age playing golf or tennis isn't a serious option and the old wrist aint as mobile as it used to be


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi

I'd say the watch posted looks OK, Especially when you compare it to this sellers ....erm, interesting Old movement/new case combo's

http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/vintagerestoredwatches

and a few piccys for those who can't be bothered to follow the link,







wook


----------

